# Ruth...anyone...please help!!! Downregging problem...



## Naomilie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Ruth, 

I thought I would ask you some advice, hope you can help me. I will be starting my third cycle IVF with donor egg in Spain soon. The previous two cycles had to be cancelled because I grew a large follicle (and proceeded to ovulate) eventhough I should have been suppressed with resp. Decapeptyl daily injections and Synarel. I had also been on bcp for three weeks. (The baseline u/s are always fine.) However, both did not work for me which the doctors say is extremely unusual!!!  Now for this next cycle they want me to try the Decapeptyl depot 3,75 injection hoping that will keep my "follicle(s) under control". I am synchronized with the donor so I am only on the Progynova for a couple of weeks before the E/T.

Can you please tell me if this has ever happend to one of your patients and what protocol did resolve this problem. Do you have any suggestions as to what I can do to prevent this from happening again Should the Decapeptyl depot injection work more effectively do you think I doubt if I could cope if this happend a third time..... 

Thank you so much for your help and input, greatly appreciated. 

XXX Naomi


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Naomi
The same thing happened to me on my first ICSI cycle in Nov. We ended up abanoding it as we were running out of time witht he clinic shutting for christmas so didnt really get to experiment with tweaking the drugs. It is so frustrating and upsetting isnt it. 

I was speaking to a girl on the Hammersmith thread when it happened who said a similar thing happened to her, and she asked if I was taking the pill to down reg over christmas. Im not sure exactly what this would do or why you would do it, maybe someone will post an answer?, but it was nice anyway to hear I wasn't alone with my super powered ovaries!

Does your Dr think the depot will be more effective this time?
Helen


----------



## Naomilie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Helen,

I am so sorry you had to go through this as well. It really is such an anti-climax. What drugs were you using to down regulate? Will your doctor prescribe something else for you next cycle or does he/she firmly believe that this won't happen a second time? My doctor was completely at loss, she had never seen this happen to someone two times in a row!!!  Yes, she hopes the depot will be more effective. I just hope someone can confirm that. Ruth BTW, I had actually been on bcp for a few weeks both times and still.....the bcp is supposed to suppress as well and prevent you from ovulating. That's what I understood anyway.

Good luck with your next cycle, wishing you all the best and lots of babydust. 

XXX Naomi


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Naomi
Whats a bcp?  
I was on Buserelin for dregging. The Dr said non-response happened to 30% of people... but she was making lots of hmmming and suprised noises so Im not sure if she was suprised by something else or what was going on. I was wondering if a short protocol would work better, not that I know much about it though. But we are to start with the long protocol on day 21 again and repeat as the first cycle. I'm a little anxious about that but more anxious about my AF which has not turned up so at the moment starting any cycle again is on hold until the   decides to make an appearance.

You have got to have a little luck on your side and get through the 3rd cycle, surely we want be that unlucky?? When are you starting again?

Helen


----------



## Naomilie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Helen,

Bcp is short for birth control pill, so I understand why they would want you on the long protocol again. It should help suppress you more than the short protocol where they skip the bcp. Just like you, I am waiting for AF to arrive, should be within a few days. Hoping for an early February transfer, IF everything goes according to plan this time! Gosh...30% is a high number, my doctor said it was more in the area of 1%. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for both of us!!!

XXX Naomi


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Naomi

Hope you don't mind me butting in on your post? I too had problems with down regging, first I tried Buserelin sniffers, didn't supress me, then I went onto Buserelin injections, again these didn't work!   So that meant two cancelled egg sharing cycles which I was devasted over. I felt bad for myself but also for the two ladies I had let down?

Anyway I then had the one off Prostap injection which hurt like hell but worked a treat! Unfortunately my cycle resulted in a BFN but just to reassure you there are other avenues to go down if the regular medication used to down reg don't work! I'm due to start ICSI No 2 in January and my new clinic want me to try the Buserelin Injections again   but for longer! I'm not convinced it will work but the Prof seems to think it will? At least I've only got myself to worry about this time and I won't be letting anyone else down if it doesn't work.

Wishing you lots and lots of   with your cycle!

Have a great Christmas!

Willow
xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Willow
That is interesting and v useful, thank you! 
I will be armed with info when AF eventually arrives and I get to move on to cycle no 2.
Best of luck
Helen


----------



## Naomilie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Willow, 

Thank you for your words of encouragement, does make me feel a lot better!  I am hopeful the Decapeptyl depot (one injection) will work for me, here in Belgium they don't prescribe the Prostap I think. Can't believe this happend to you twice as well, I am so sorry....glad to hear it did work out o.k. with the Prostap depot though. And next time I wish you a , hang in there o.k.

Wishing you a very merry X-mas  and a happy and healthy New Year!

XXX Naomi


----------

